# Layout Software for Mac



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is free software for Macs. I tried XTrackCAD but my Mac won't let it down load.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The only thing that I have found is Railmodeller.

http://www.railmodeller.com/

It is shareware ($39). I use it. I wish there was something better, but it's OK -- far better than nothing.


----------



## Mako2 (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently down loaded Railmodeller for Mac. Not having any others to compare it to my first impression was its not bad. It seems to do most things you would expect but there are few things still not sure how to do.

As a heads up, you can download it as a free demo to try with print & save disabled. We got the demo and made a lay out we were fairly happy with as a draft. Since the draft would not save we left the program open on the desk top & ordered the activation key which arrived over night. Unfortunately the computer updated over night with a auto restart so the draft was gone. On the plus side doing it over was much quicker the second time.

Good luck.
Mark


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

A word of caution with Railmodeller.

I am using the Atlas track railset, and was having trouble getting the actual track to line up with the Railmodeller trackplan. I did some experimenting and measured actual track angles vs. the Railmodeller angles. It turns out that the snap switch turnouts (850, 851, 860, and 861) in Rail modeler are not all accurate when compared to the actual snap switches. In Railmodeller, the curved portion of the turnout is too short and the angle that it sets up is too wide.

I have not tested any of the other turnouts in the Atlas railset (I don't own the actual turnouts), and I have not checked any other railsets (same excuse). I know that we should never expect the actual track to exactly line up with the computer-generated track plan, but these are way off.

If you are using Railmodeller with these turnouts I came up with a workaround that is much closer to the actual track. PM me and I can send you a trackplan with my work-around in it -- which you can cut and paste into your trackplan.


----------



## Mako2 (Oct 16, 2014)

MtRR75,
Not sure how to do a PM yet but thank you for the offer of sending your work-around on the Atlas turnouts. On our draft layout we used all Atlas track with the 563 & 564 custom line #6 switches. We will see shortly if those have the same problem with the software. I will be doing an revised version of the layout shortly to accommodate some good suggestions I received on this forum while have the layout critiqued. 

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I found software that is called Parallels, it is used for Mac and allows you to fun Windows. So i will be buying that and then it will be easier to run track software. Thanks for all your help and answering my question.


----------



## Mako2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good luck with your layout


----------



## DCNMA (Nov 16, 2014)

*Empire Express software for Mac*

Empire Express Model Railroad Design software boasts it was developed for Mac but their online description offers virtually no other useful information. 

This might be another good choice for Mac users. Does anyone here know anything about this software?


----------



## zefram (Aug 13, 2014)

SCARM seems to run really well in WINE, at least in Mavericks... The 3d function doesn't work, but it's stable.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

What's a MAC?


----------



## Mako2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mac is an Apple computer


----------

